# Century around NYC not organized



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a nice century route this time of year? I have a car and could travel at most an hour to start but would prefer to begin and finish in NYC. I have looked on map my ride but I'm not crazy about anything I saw.


----------



## pagong (Sep 30, 2010)

Central Park to Bear Mountain and back via 9W is 105 miles total.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

Are you trying to organize a group ride?


----------



## uffy (Oct 17, 2011)

bent_remy said:


> Are you trying to organize a group ride?


That was not my intention. I have never done a century and my plan was to go with some friends. Perhaps in the future I would organize or be interested in an organized ride.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

You could do the Westchester Cycle Club's Golden Apple century route. It starts in Goldens Bridge, NY. You could take Metro-North there from Grand Central if you don't want to drive, though you'd need to check on their bikes-on-trains policy.

Route from 2010 is here, for example: 2010 Golden Apple Century 100 Miler - Golden's Bridge, NY 10526, US


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

You could also follow the route of the NY Century; it takes place entirely within NYC. The ride was in September but the route is very well marked on the road. Just look for the big yellow C's. The official starts are by the pond at the north end of Central Park or by the carousel in Prospect Park but you can really start anywhere on the route. FInd the Cs and you're good to go.


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

Dumbod said:


> You could also follow the route of the NY Century; it takes place entirely within NYC. The ride was in September but the route is very well marked on the road. Just look for the big yellow C's. The official starts are by the pond at the north end of Central Park or by the carousel in Prospect Park but you can really start anywhere on the route. FInd the Cs and you're good to go.


This is a great option but if you do it, do it on a sunday morning and start early at like 6am so that you can avoid having a lot of car traffic on the roads. It's an easy route cuz nyc is so flat but it can be slow because you have to stop for so many intersections. It's really a great route and if you email Transportation alternatives I bet you can even get a copy of the cue sheet for this years ride. 

Another option is to do the same route that NYCC Escape NEw york takes which is up through Northern NJ. IT rides on parts of 9w but it goes deeper into jersey and through some nice quiet rural areas, again, I'm sure you can get the cue sheet from this from the NYCC website though I think you have to be a member to access their rides library.

Last but not least, riding to bear mtn via 9w is also a good ride and as mentioned is just about exactly 50 miles away from NYC. There is a good amount of climbing on the route up to Bear Mtn and then if you climb the MTN itself that is probably the toughest climb you will find in this area. I'm a 240lb clyde and rode to bear mtn this past Monday for my first ever. I did the Tour De Bronx the day before and tallied a total of 60 miles on my bike the day before riding to bear and I made it up okay. I did have to walk my bike a little bit as I was having some cramping going on but again, I'm 240lbs! We descended the mountain and decided to continue north on 9w to cold spring and take the train back. Ended up being a total of 65 miles.


----------



## clarknova9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Let me if you're up for adding another rider to your century. I've been interested in doing one and haven't been able to get any if my friends to come along.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

I actually have the cue sheet for the NYC century. Here is also the link to my garmin data from it as well:

NYC Century:

NYC Century by vipergts831 at Garmin Connect - Details

Here was the 50 mile escape NY (this was 6 days after the NYC Century)

Escape New York by vipergts831 at Garmin Connect - Details

Here is the 40 mile Tour de Bronx (it starts on 161st and grand concourse) 

Tour De bronx by vipergts831 at Garmin Connect - Details

I have the cue sheets for them all just need to find some time to put them up. Although i do have the escape new york routed on my garmin if you want the GPX file.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Check out the Bike New York site for the twin lights ride.


----------

